# Angus- Silken Arreau Where's The Beef- one year old



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Handsome and looks sooo happy! How tall is he and how much does he weigh?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We are hoping to measure and weigh him this weekend. I am guessing 25-26 inches and about 55 pounds. He is very sturdy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful!! Love his ears! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a handsome refined face he has! He looks like one who is going to grow into looking "Noble"! 'Sir' Angus would be welcome in Princess Molly's court anytime! LOL!


----------

